# Do you let your horse eat while wearing a bit?



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never let them do it, but I know plenty of people who do. It was drilled into me when I very first started riding that they cant chew properly with the bit and it can lead to choke.

Who knows....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Lots of different opinions, variations, and logic behind the answers to this question

Granddad would pull us kids off a horse for letting them eat with the bit in their mouth, simply because "nobody's starving, pretty quick they'll get the upper hand on you".

In my trail riding circle, it's a matter of manners. I'm sure there are horses who might choke but I've been riding 50+ years and have yet to see a choke incident amongst my horses or anyone that I've trail ridden with.

Soooo, I have never let my horses eat with any sort of bridle on, including bitless bridles because bridles = equal work. "I can't even see your ribs, you're not starving".

Howwweverrrrr, that rule does get slightly bent if we're on a several hour trail ride. While I don't allow my horses to "grab n go" <---that will get somebody whapped, they are allowed to have heads down munching whenever we stop for breaks. 

If we're on a "we could all use a break" stop, the horse can eat and we tried to make it a point to stop where there was a bit of grass for munching. Even that is controlled

I don't show but if I did and were at a show? I absolutely would not allow a horse to graze with the bit on. What a mess to clean up if you have to go back into the ring. If the horse is done showing but you're not going home just yet, put the halter on and take it to a grassy area for a few minutes


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

On trail when I give my horse a break I don't mind her to snack on grass, in a ring or while we are riding on trail or working - never.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

subbing


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Especially not with a bit and because I am training her to ground tie and she is very food driven, I am not allowing her to eat grass with a halter on at all. 
She is out on pasture 24/7 so the two hours I work with her she will most likely not starve to death. Once we have established it is not ok to eat with a halter on, then we will establish when it is ok to eat with a halter on. 
When we go on long trail rides, then she will be allowed of course.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

On a working ride - yes. Many years of distance riding and we learned it's better to keep the gut moving.

Casual ride - if we stop for a bit or if the horse snitches and keeps walking, it's fine. I do not allow my arms to be yanked because the horse thinks it needs to stop and eat.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

mls said:


> On a working ride - yes. Many years of distance riding and we learned it's better to keep the gut moving.
> 
> Casual ride - if we stop for a bit or if the horse snitches and keeps walking, it's fine. I do not allow my arms to be yanked because the horse thinks it needs to stop and eat.


I hate the arm yanking! When I was younger I use to ride a mare that would do the grass dive. So obnoxious. 

On long rides I definitely see the importance of snacking.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No.
If we take a break I will pull my bridle and let them snack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't allow mine to eat while bridled, bit or not. Bridle's on, it's working time. In my mind it's bad manners and something if allowed that can turn into an issue to correct. I also have a kiddo and a lot of lesson students, something that I could easily allow and keep on top of when it is or isn't allowed may not be something that a child could have the same type of control over. 

If trail riding and want to take a break to graze, bridle comes off first. I've no problem with stopping to have a snack but not while in "work" gear.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

On a all day ride and im standing next to them ill let them eat with the bit on. But i will not allow them grabbing grass when im on there back.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

If they are being worked or ridden then no, but if they have been tied up then it's fine for them to munch away on a haynet.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Agh, I do. My trainer hates it, but I don't much care. 
When we are working, it's pretty clear that the horse cannot eat, but if we are just standing around and I am off its back, I don't care. 

I personally believe that the idea of not letting them do it comes from the lesson horses who will pull a child to get to grass while being ridden. As this is not an issue for me and my horse, I let him do it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've not ever had a problem with them grabbing grass while working in a field while HALTED and bitted. It gives me an opportunity to reinforce my aids by pushing my horse to walk forward to pick up his head instead of pulling his head up with the reins. IMHO, it also rewards my horse for the work. I didn't have a problem with my lesson horses grazing while bridled, either, bc I taught in a dry lot.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't. I too, was drilled about it was a no-no.

And too many things can happen, reins can get stepped on, horse can startle, or ingest something that someone has thrown down, in the case of doing it on a trail ride in unfamiliar places. Not to mention pesticides that may be on grass but aren't visible to us.

Also makes for a messy bridle, I was taught to dip my bits, and the less mess, the better.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no grass where I live. I will let them have a bite of mesquite, but ONLY when I turn them to the mesquite and stop them. There obviously isn't a lot of green involved in a bite of mesquite, and I have to initiate it.

Our BLM mustang considers the desert to be an All You Can Eat Buffet, and we've worked hard to break him of that habit. I hate it when he tries to grab a bite on the go. However, if we stop to get the horses thru a barbed wire gate, then he's allowed to snack.

I don't have enough experience to know if there is a problem with them doing it with a bit in their mouth.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I do! Whilst riding he/she only eats when *I* say it's ok to eat. I don't use a bit so it's no issue with the bit thing for me...
Pro's for me are it's better for them, keeps stomach working, helps them relax, enjoys going out more than usual, gives us both a break etc.
Each to their own though....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

bsms, if it compromises YOUR control, then teach your horse NOT to eat while bitted.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

If we are on a trail ride I don't care if they grab a few snatches of grass (or in my geldings case...whatever leaf,bush,or twig he can reach) ,but at the barn while working definitely not. If they manage to grab a mouthful of hay or grass at the barn with the bit in I will pull it out of their mouths if I can. Haha...yep...I'm a meanie. I was taught young to never ever let them eat with the bit in,though.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

When my family hosts the annual trail ride back home just about every single person that is riding or using harness horses take their tack off (usually all of it, but some saddles do stay on) and that's when the horses eat. We stop for a break - they get a break. We generally stop 4 or 5 times in an 8-ish hour ride so it's pretty fair. 

I was always taught the same thing as walkinthewalk! My uncle actually drilled that into me. 

I don't like to judge people and their horse's though - if it works for them let them be as long as the horse is handling it well.


----------



## QHCowKid (Jul 9, 2012)

My papa has taught me to not let the horses eat with bits on. Bridles+bits=working time. If they have halters on, they may eat grass and stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with Cowchick and MHFQ, my horses don't get to eat when they have the bridle on, even if I'm not on their back. I've had to deal with too many horses that would not lead properly because they were more concerned with where they could get their next bite of grass. That is a pain in the butt when you are trying to work gates in a hurry and you're having to drag the horse around everywhere while he's pulling on you trying to eat.

If I'm on a long day, the horses will often get a break in the middle of the day when I will pull the bridle and take off the breast collar and turn them out on nearby grass so they can graze, but that's the only time they get to eat.



bsms said:


> Our BLM mustang considers the desert to be an All You Can Eat Buffet, and we've worked hard to break him of that habit. I hate it when he tries to grab a bite on the go.


I wonder if that's a mustang thing :?. Dobe is the exact same way and he is the only horse I've ever had that will just not stop trying to eat every plant we pass, regardless of how much I try to train him not to. I've been battling that with him since the very first day I started riding him so I know it wasn't a learned vice from a previous owner. Over the last 7 years, I've tried working his butt off, I've tried positive reinforcement, I've tried bumping him with the bit, and several other things too. The only thing I've found that makes him even think twice is to stick him with a spur whenever he drops his head to take a bite. Doing that consistently has made him improve a lot, but he'll still try to sneak a bite if he thinks I'm not paying attention.

I suppose it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but he has already proven to me that he can't multi-task when food is concerned. There has been several times he nearly fell on me going up/down a steep or perilous hill because he had his head down or turned trying to grab a bite and wasn't paying attention to where his feet were.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Long trail rides, yep especially when water has not been available. I agree with keeping the hind gut moving.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't, bridle means works.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Conrad And Freddie said:


> So I had a photo up on Facebook of my boy, Freddie, munching on some grass after one of our bareback rides. He had his bridle on, and one of my other horsie friends had a dig at me for letting him eat while he is wearing a bit. I didn't think it was that bad? I don't let him eat with a bit all the time, but if we have done some hard work or he has performed well I will let him graze in the shade while I relax on his back. It's not like his bit is never cleaned either :s
> 
> What are your opinions?


Anytime my horse is bridled or has a halter on, she is at work. I don't permit a horse to graze as long as I have hold of it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope, the last thing I need/want to deal with is my arms being ripped off as the horse demands a bite.

A trainer who was holding my horse for me, let him eat some grass. Stupid isn't talented enough to eat with a bit in his mouth..... got the grass all tangled around the bit, had these huge ol' wads in his mouth and was choking. We had to take his bridle off, dig out the wads of grass and oh my, what a mess! Good thing he is really, really good about not biting as I was reaching in there to yank out crap!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I do not let a horse nibble on grass at all when the bit is in. When the headstall is on, its time to work. If I go on a long trail ride, I take the headstall off completely and use a halter to allow grazing. Chances are, if we need a break, the horse does too.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I let mine eat on rides. They are not allowed to eat while moving but it something happens to tickle their lips while going I wont stop them, not breaking gait is allowed or they wont get that much. As soon as their feet stop +30 seconds everything that is green, growing, once growing and currently dead is fair game. For one, keeping their gut moving is important. Secondly, we move out at a decent pace and the extra energy from eating helps over the length of a ride.

On my rides we mainly take micro breaks, 3-10 minutes. I'm not going to jump off my horse and drop his bridle to eat. When I stop for a meal, it's often just another micro break and I eat in the saddle. Sometimes we actually stop for half hour to an hour. On those they are tied up for about half the time while we eat, go the bathroom, etc then untied and allowed to graze if there's something to eat.

I can already hear complaints from purists so this is how my horses are trained.
-They don't stop unless I tell them too, ever.
-When I ask them to move on, they do.
-If they break gait to snag a bite they get punished and not allowed to have another bite for quite some time. Believe me, they get it.
-They are not allowed to eat while being led either, same thing applies as above with their feet moving. Toe to the chin teaches them this in a hurry.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I was always taught that there was a possibility of choking.

Besides choking, I've been on and around too many horses where trying to eat under saddle had turned into a very annoying vice. 

At camp if we rode enough that we decided on a break, we would simply dismount, take the bridles off, put the halters on and tie the horses. We would eat while the horses were grazing and then put the bridle on and mount again when we were done. 

My lease horse tried this with me and I didn't put up with it. I only ride him for about an hour at a time, so he doesn't need to eat while I'm working with him. I'll untack him and let him graze at the end of a ride a lot of days, and even when I don't graze him he has hay and grain in his stall. 

In my opinion, allowing a horse to eat with the bridle on is not necessary in most scenarios and can easily create a pushy, disrespectful horse who decides that now would be a good time to eat when you don't. That's just my opinion though, if it works for you, it works.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

No. The way I see it, once the bridle is on, we are working. If we take a break to graze on the trail we take the bridle off.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Yep. I let my boy eat in the bridle. I am not getting up, down, tacking, un-tacking, etc every time I wanna let him eat since the breaks I usually take are less than five minutes. That and he's dry-lot kept, so often the only grass he's got a shot at is when we're on rides. He's never had an issue with not being able to chew properly, I guess some horses just have a learning curve to get through?

However, one of the following conditions must be met for eating while bitted:
a) I have decided we are stopping for some reason, I have loosened his reins and told him 'okay' (funny how EASY that was to teach, lol), or
b) the food is high enough or easy enough to grab he can do so without breaking step

He did go through a couple of weeks where he thought it would work to just try to put his head down and eat whenever HE wanted. A pull on the reins and a boot in the ribs fixed that. I'm the only one who really rides my horse, so I do what works for me. If he's sold and his new owner doesn't like it, it's easy enough to teach a horse that new owner = new rules.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I wonder if that's a mustang thing :?. Dobe is the exact same way and he is the only horse I've ever had that will just not stop trying to eat every plant we pass, regardless of how much I try to train him not to. I've been battling that with him since the very first day I started riding him so I know it wasn't a learned vice from a previous owner. Over the last 7 years, I've tried working his butt off, I've tried positive reinforcement, I've tried bumping him with the bit, and several other things too. The only thing I've found that makes him even think twice is to stick him with a spur whenever he drops his head to take a bite. Doing that consistently has made him improve a lot, but he'll still try to sneak a bite if he thinks I'm not paying attention.
> 
> I suppose it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but he has already proven to me that he can't multi-task when food is concerned. There has been several times he nearly fell on me going up/down a steep or perilous hill because he had his head down or turned trying to grab a bite and wasn't paying attention to where his feet were.


Could it be a learned survival behavior, almost an instinct, with the BLM mustangs? 
Survival for the horse, but at the rider's expense (your experience on steep hills) :|


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Outnabout, that's the only thing that I can think of is that it's just instinct to take food wherever they can get it.

I used to laugh my butt off at him when he was younger. He was the only horse I've ever seen that would walk across a field of fresh green grass to eat a yucca plant or a sage brush down to the roots:lol:. Now that he's older, he's learned to appreciate the "finer foods", but he'll still nom on stuff that other horses find inedible if that's all he can reach at that particular moment.


----------

